# Eagletac S200C2vn (XP-G2, 1x18650/2xCR123A) Dedome Modded Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIME+



## selfbuilt (May 20, 2014)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *















This is the second modded light I've reviewed from Vinh Nguyen here on CPF (vinhnguyen54). The modified Eagletac S200C2vn is currently his "Baby Throw King" – an incredibly far-throwing light in a small build. Seeing as how I recently reviewed his TK61vn Throw King, it seems fitting to compare its baby brother. 

Again, this will be a review of a _modded_ light. I do not currently have a stock S200C2 to compare (although the external styling won't have changed). For more information about the S200C2vn specifically, please see Vinh's S200C2 discussion thread here on CPF. 

*Stock Eagletac S200C2 Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the manufacturer).


LED: Cree XM-L2 U2 Cool White (also available in T6 Neutral White)
Three brightness levels, selected by loosening/tightening head/bezel
ANSI FL-1 Lumens for XM-L2 U2: 915-861/265/9 lumens (T6 NW should have ~7% less output)
Runtime for Regular mode: 2xCR123A: 0.8/3.7/100+ hours, 1x18650: 1.5/5.4/150+ hours
Powered by 2xCR123A, 2xRCR123A, or 1x18650 Li-ion
Voltage range: 2.7V – 8.4V
Beam Intensity (XM-L2 U2): 36,300 lux
Beam Distance (XM-L2 U2): 417 yards / 381 meters
Center spot angle: 6°, Spill light angle: 57.2°
Waterwhite glass lens w/ harden treatment
Anti-reflective (AR) coating on both sides (96% transparency)
HA III hard anodization aerospace aluminum (black)
Smooth aluminum reflector
Waterproof IPX-8 standard
Other Features: Tactical rubber cigar grip, battery reverse polarity protection, user removable pocket clip
Warranty: Ten years performance guaranteed warranty
Included Accessories: Spare o-rings, user manual, user removable titanium-coated pocket clip, soft cigar holding grip, lanyard ring attaching ring, mil-spec para-cord lanyard with quick attachment clip, 
Dimensions: Head Diameter 1.85 inches (47 mm), Body Diameter 1 inch (25.4 mm), Length: 6.1 inches (155 mm), Weight without battery: 5.9 ounces (167 grams)
MSRP: ~$76
*Vinh Nguyen S200C2vn Reported Specifications:* (where different from above) 


LED: XP-G2 Dedome on copper (XM-L2 version also available)
Current boost to 4.5A at LED estimated for 950 LED Lumen (XP-G2 version)
Price / Options: $110 shipped (USA), $125 shipped (International)
Extra $10 for XP-G2 premium dedome tint (PDT)
Extra $5 for "V54" engraved
Again, these specs are simply what Eagletac and Vinh Nguyen provide – scroll down to see my actual testing results. 






The S200C2 comes in familiar Eagletac packaging, similar to other recent models. That said, the S200C2 lacks the holster and diffuser cover common on other Eagletac models in this battery class. What you do get is extra o-rings, good quality wrist lanyard. manual, and warranty card. A removable pocket clip and cigar grip come installed on the light.













From left to right: AW Protected 18650; Eagletac S200C2vn; Eagletac G25C2 Mark II; Foursevens MM-X; Nitecore SRT7; Armytek Viking Pro.

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated):

*Eagletac S200C2vn (V54 mod)*: Weight: 168.7g, Length: 155.0mm, Width: 47.0mm
*Eagletac G25C2-II* (stock): Weight 141.0g, Length: 150.6mm, Width: 39.6mm
*Eagletac TX25C2*: Weight 93.6g, Length: 120.4mm, Width (bezel): 31.6mm
*Klarus XT11*: Weight 133.0g, Length: 148.8, Width (bezel) 35.0mm
*Nitecore P25*: Weight: 171.3g, Length: 160mm, Width (bezel): 40.0m
*Nitecore SRT7*: Weight: 172.4g, Length: 158mm, Width (bezel): 40.0m
*Olight M22*: Weight: 148.4g, Length: 144.8mm, Width: 41.2mm (bezel)
*Zebralight SC600 II*: Weight 79.3g, Length: 101.8mm, Width (bezel) 29.7mm


















Physically, the S200C2 shares a very similar build to the G25C2 Mark II (at least from below the neck).  The body handle and tailcap are basically identical between these two models, with a larger head and reflector on the S200C2. As an aside, the S200C2 seems to be using the same reflector as the SX25A6. 

As before, all labels are bright and clear (sharp against the black background). You can tell that this is a Vinh mod from the hand-engraved "V54" logo on the head. 

Knurling is present in several bands over body/tail/head, and is of reasonable aggressiveness. With the removable pocket clip and rubber grip ring attached, I would say grip is definitely very good. 

The titanium-coated stainless steel pocket clip is held in place by a metal screw cover. The clip is removable, and the cover hides the attachment point. 

The tailcaps are identical and interchangeable for these two models (although my S200C2 now has a white plastic retaining ring in the tailcap). Switch is a forward clicky switch with traditional feel, as before. There is no extra tailstanding rubber tailswitch cover, as was included with the G25C2 (so the S200C2 cannot tailstand). But still included is the two-piece plastic lanyard attachment ring for the tailcap.

Screw threading in the tail remains the same traditional-cut (and fairly fine, as in the G25C2 lights). As before, tail threads are not anodized for lock-out. This is an unfortunate change from earlier models, and likely due to enforcement of a patent restriction from another maker. :shrug: 

The connection point in the head is different from the G25C2. Screw threads in the head region are similarly square-cut (and thick). The brass connection area has been restored on the body tube. Note that you will need to use cells that have at least some sort of raised protrusion on the positive contact surface (i.e., a small or button top), due to the plastic surround on the positive contact terminal spring.

No belt holster or diffuser assembly is included on the S200C2.

The S200C2 has a smooth and shiny reflector - it is also quite deep, which should translate into very good throw for this size/class light, even in stock form. As an aside, it appears identical to the SX25A3 reflector.














Of course, this isn't a stock light. :devil: What you are looking at above is a XP-G2 emitter that has been dedomed and mounted on copper. Vinh also offers XM-L2 emitters (dedomed or not, your choice). The point of the XP-G2 mod is to greatly improve the focusing for maximum throw. Either way, Vinh has improved the thermal conductivity of the light, and is driving the circuit much harder. This should produce outstanding throw performance. Scroll down for beamshots. :wave:

*User Interface*

User interface is generally similar to the G25C2, only scaled down in features on the S200C2. The current production mod lights from Vinh do not differ in basic function (although his early mods – including my sample - were reduced to only two output modes, Med and Hi).

Turn the light on/off by the tailcap forward clicky switch (press for momentary, click for locked-on).

There are three output levels controlled by simply loosening or tightening the head (i.e., the three levels are accessed in sequence from head fully tight). Mode sequence is from head tight is 100% > 28% > 1%. 

Unlike the G25C2, there is only this one basic set of outputs. There are no additional mode sets, and no blinky modes.

As always, it is important that you keep all the contact surfaces in the head and the top of the battery tube clean. Eagletac recommends regular use of red Deoxit contact cleaner, and limiting silicone lube to the o-rings only (i.e., not to the threads). On earlier models, I did find that that mode switching can become a bit erratic if the threads dirty-up. 

In stock form, there is an automatic step-down after 200 secs on Turbo (whereby the light drops by 10% output). I didn't notice this on my testing sample, but Vinh had altered the circuit a different way than he does on the production mod runs (so it could be back, I don't know). Note that this is different from the G25C2 lights, where you can turn step-down "on" (for 25% step down) or "off" (for the same 10% step down as reported here in stock form).

*Video*: 

For information on the light, including the build and user interface, please see my video overview:



As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

*PWM/Strobe*

In keeping with the simplified interface, there are no blinking strobe or SOS modes on the S200C2.

There is no sign of PWM that I can see, at any output level – I presume the light is current-controlled, as the other Eagletac models.  

*No Standby Drain:*

Thanks to the physical forward clicky switch, there is no standby drain when off.

*Beamshots:*

For white-wall beamshots below, all lights are on Max output on an AW protected 18650 battery. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences.






























































Due to the emitter dedoming, overall tint has warmed up quite a bit (to a fairly typical "neutral white" tint). It is not as green looking in real life – the automatic white balancing on the camera tends to distort somewhat.

Of course, the real effect of the increased current and XP-G2 dedome is to produce a significantly smaller and more focused hotspot. As I think you'll agree above, this is a remarkably tight light thrower. Again, keep in mind that the XM-L2 option will have a broader hotspot.

In case you are wondering how it compares to much larger lights (with much bigger reflectors), let's take a look-see. For these comparisons, the TK61vn is a dedome XM-L2, and the stock TK61 is a regular XM-L2.





























































If the TK61vn is Vinh's current "Throw King", I think you can see why he calls the S200C2vn his "Baby Throw King". 

Of course, to really compare this light, we need to take it outdoors. Here are some comparisons, done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground). 

Let's start with a comparison of the Hi and Med modes of the S200C2vn, compared to my previously best throwing stock XP-G2 1x18650 light, the Armytek Predator v2.5:











Clearly, the S200C2vn is in a league of its own when it comes to throw. :bow: Heck, even the ~28% Med mode is an outstanding thrower for the XP-G2 class, with an incredibly focused beam.

Given it's relation to the current V54 throw king, I thought you might like a direct outdoor comparisons as well. Shown below is the TK61vn compared to the stock TK61 and S200C2vn:











Of course, maximally-driven, a XP-G2/1x18650 light will never compare to a XM-L2/4x18650 light for raw output. But you can see how the S200C2vn does come close to the stock TK61 for throw. For its size, I think you will agree the S200C2vn is the small form factor ("baby") throw king. 

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






I've made two entries above for the S200C2vn – as I quickly realized that my standard AW protected ICR 2200mAh cells were not the ideal source to use in this light. The first row above is using those cells, to be consistent with all my other testing. The second row is using Samsung INR18650-20R cells (which can support up to 15A current discharge rates). These are inexpensive, unprotected high-drain cells based on Lithium Manganese Nickel chemistry, which is similar to the high-drain Lithium Manganese (IMR) cells. Please see HKJ's review for more info on these cells. Note that due to their short height and flat-top design, I had to use a couple of rare-earth magnets to make contact with the head (which I certainly never recommend for regular use). The Samsung 20R values are just to give you an idea what to expect with high-drain-capable cells.

The point here is that the circuit modifications made by Vinh really call out for IMR/INR chemistry for maximum performance. You can still use regular ICR cells in the light though (and these are still advisable for beginners, due to the built-in protection circuits). But expect higher performance on max with IMR/INR cells. I recommend you choose cells with built-in small buttons on the positive contact terminal, though. I'll discuss performance further in my runtimes section.

Since this really is a phenomenal thrower, let's compare it to the "big guns" in my collection:






The S200C2vn (XP-G2 dedome) certainly out-throws my best 2x18650 XM-L2 stock lights. It's not until you get up to the much larger 3x/4x18650 XM-L2 lights that you see further levels of throw. oo:

Let's see how the levels compare to the official specs in my lightbox, on different batteries (AW ICR protected 2200mAh, AW IMR 1600mAh, and Samsung INR18650-20R):






As you can see above, IMR and INR definitely give you more output initially on Hi, compared to standard ICR chemistry. I have tried ICR Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh cells, and initial performance is not that different from my AW 2200mAh cells.

And again, my sample lacked the lowest mode due to the specific modification made by Vinh – the current production V54 models will all have it restored.

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

To start, let's see how those 2000mAh Samsung INR 20R cells compare to my standard AW protected 2200mAh cells:






There is a definite sustained output boost on Hi, although with lower runtime, as expected.  Again, I don't recommend the use of unprotected cells in lights (nor do I support using magnets to make contact, due to the risk of shorting). But if you are considering a modified light, I trust you are a little more aware of the risks of Li-ions.

Let's see how it does against a wider range of lights, using those standard AW protected 2200mAh cells:










In terms of overall output/runtime efficiency, the modified S200C2vn performs as you would expect for a XP-G2-based light. It is certainly consistent with other current-controlled models in this class. Note that in terms of regulation, the light shows a direct-drive like pattern on Hi (as many multi-power lights do on 18650).

What about CR123A? Well, the circuit still supports these – but Vinh does not recommend their use on Hi. With the current modifications, the S200C2vn is just too highly driven to safely run on primary CR123A. I have no doubt the built-in battery PTC protection features would trip on sustained Hi mode runs on CR123A – and this is NOT something you want to do intentionally.  Again, I'm trusting readers of this review appreciate the issues and risks with modded lights that are over-driven.

As such, I've only tested the S200C2vn on Med on CR123A:






I don't have a lot of CR123A data at this output level, but the take-home message appears to be the same as above – expect very good output/runtime efficiency and regulation.

*Potential Issues*

Stock S200C2

As with other Eagletac models where output mode is set by the degree the head is tightened, you need to keep all contact surfaces in the head scrupulously clean. Otherwise, you may experience mode switching problems due to contact surface issues.

Only button-top cells can be used in the light (i.e., flat-top 18650s won't work).

The S200C2 has a basic mode sequence, with no additional mode sets or hidden modes (i.e., no blinking strobe modes on this model).

There are limited accessories bundled with this light, compared to other Eagletac models. For example, there is no belt holster, diffuser cover, or tailstanding rubber attachment here.

Modded S200C2vn

All the stock S200C2 comments apply to the modded S200C2vn version as well.

The S200C2vn is driven harder at all levels, so care should be taken to use only 18650 cells on Hi (and preferably high-drain ones). If using IMR or INR chemistry cells, use caution not to over-discharge (since these cells lack protection circuits). Primary CR123A are certainly not recommended on Hi on the S200C2vn light.

You have the choice of XP-G2 or XM-L2, dedomed or not. Note that the XM-L2 will likely produce a more generally useable beam with higher overall output – but the XP-G2 has a smaller and further-throwing hotspot.

For those opting to dedome, note that this produces a warmer overall beam tint. I would characterize my sample as a typical "neutral white" tint overall. There is some noticeable green-tint shifting when run on lower level, though. 

Long-term reliability of any modded light is unknown, and it stands to reason that modifications for maximum performance could shorten some component life span (especially for the emitter on the dedomed version). That said, Vinh also shores up a number of circuit components during his mods and improves heatsinking/heat transfer, which may actually increase overall useable lifespan of the light. Of course, modding voids all manufacturer warranties, but I understand that Vinh stands behind his products.

*Preliminary Observations*

The S200C2vn is the second modded light I've reviewed for Vinh, and it definitely deserves the "Baby Throw King" title.  To see how it compares to his big-daddy "Throw King", please see my earlier TK61vn review.

The S200C2 is clearly a good mod host, given its relatively large reflector and quality build. While the base model doesn't have all the circuit or accessory bells-and-whistles of the G25C2 series lights from Eagletac, it does function well as a basic purpose light. As always, Eagletac uses a good current-controlled circuit in all their full-size models.

Vinh's mod includes the usual boosting of output and copper bonding of the emitter, for better performance and stability. This is how he is able to achieve class-leading output from the XP-G2 emitter. oo: Expect similar over-the-top output from the XM-L2 version as well, relative to its class. 

Dedoming the emitter takes the throw capabilities of the light to a whole new level. It's really is remarkable to see how far such a compact light can throw with a dedomed XP-G2. oo: This would certainly be a light to impress your friends – they are not likely to have seen anything like it. That said, you might want to seriously consider the dedomed XM-L2 version (for a more generally useful beam hotpsot).

In terms of feeding this beast, I recommend you stick with quality 18650 cells only. IMR/INR chemistry definitely had a performance boost in my testing (but keep in mind these cells lack protection circuits). Primary CR123A are certainly not recommended on Hi, due to the excessive discharge rates. :candle:

Again, I need to emphasize that this is a review of the Vinh Nguyen _custom-modded_ S200C2vn. Hopefully, you are already aware of what this means in terms of current draw on Hi, and what the best options are in terms of Li-ion chemistry. Similarly, I trust you also understand what this means in terms of warranty – you will be dealing exclusively with Vinh on any modded light. 

Given the higher drain on Hi, I trust you will practice reasonable common sense in terms of type of battery (and monitor heat by touch in actual use). But I have no problem considering this the true "throw king" for the 1x18650 class – it's an incredible amount of throw. For more information on this light, and your various options, please see Vinh's S200C2vn discussion thread here in the modders forum of CPF. :wave:

----

S200C2vn was provided by Vinh Nguyen for review.


----------



## scot (May 20, 2014)

Great review SB. I've been waiting to see the numbers!! Now it's even harder waiting for my S200C2vn XML2 to arrive!!
Thank you for the review!!


----------



## CamoNinja (May 20, 2014)

Outstanding. :twothumbs


----------



## caddylover (May 20, 2014)

I love this little light, thanks for the review!


----------



## Mr. Tone (May 20, 2014)

Great review, selfbuilt. I have really been enjoying my S200C2vn and it is very impressive for it's size. Also, thanks for the extra testing with a high-drain cell as that will help people to see that there is something to be gained by using them.


----------



## Jimbosmash (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the review selfbuilt! :thumbsup:

I personally have no use for a light this focused on throw, but you never know - someday I may need to impress someone by illuminating low flying aircraft.

My next light will almost surely be a modified version though, just not as throw focused as I find flood much more useful in my day to day tasks.


----------



## Capolini (May 20, 2014)

Thanks SB!! Great review as usual! :twothumbs

I am loving this light more and more. It has such a beautiful tint and beam profile! :thumbsup: I alternate b/w this and my X10vn for my backup/first 20 minute light!!

It is amazing that we can get between 122K or 137K W/ Samsung 20R or others comparable to that!

Thanks again,,,,,,,,,,Now I am going to watch the video review! **


----------



## panag (May 20, 2014)

excellent review sb :twothumbs


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (May 20, 2014)

137K Lux! Wow! Thanks Selfbuilt. Excellent Excellent work!


----------



## Alex1234 (May 20, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> Note that due to their short height and flat-top design, I had to use a couple of rare-earth magnets to make contact with the head (which I certainly never recommend for regular use).



thats odd i have 3 samsung inr18650 20R batteries and all work perfectly in my s200c2vn. no magnet needed


----------



## Patt (May 20, 2014)

*Thanx SelfBuilt ..for this very nice revieuw and the revieuw on YT about this amazing little thrower...*:goodjob: *I really enjoy my S200C2vn...and...every time I fire

it up I'm amazed again that such a little light can throw so far...(and with only 1x 18650..!??)

I'm also using..Samsung 20R (flat-tops) without any problem... (Think I need the XML2-version too...)*:devil:*

and..OMG...see the "burning brightness" of that TK61vn...*:wow: *really need one...urgent...urgent...urgent..!!! *:hairpull:   *THAT is an INCREDIBLE MONSTER!!!!!!!Simply INSANE!!!!!!! *:twothumbs


*Patt*


----------



## selfbuilt (May 20, 2014)

Alex1234 said:


> thats odd i have 3 samsung inr18650 20R batteries and all work perfectly in my s200c2vn. no magnet needed


Likely some variation in how much the battery button protrudes - at least one magnet was required on each test I performed. The overall cell length could be issue in ensuring reliable contact as well.


----------



## CUL8R (May 20, 2014)

Alex1234 said:


> thats odd i have 3 samsung inr18650 20R batteries and all work perfectly in my s200c2vn. no magnet needed



I agree. Mine has run flawlessy on Sony VTC5's and Samsung 20R's. No extenders or mod required, and much brighter then most protected cells. 

Thank you SB for your usual very thorough and informative review. And thanks to Vinh for another fantastic light! This one has replaced a less capable light in my BOB, and will be one of 3 backpacking lights I'll carry (what can I say, I like to have lots of light available should I need it - a thrower, a flooder, and a headlamp).


----------



## Capolini (May 20, 2014)

A few other things I forgot to mention.

I have NCR 18650PF 2900mAh [Flat tops] and they work. They do have a small button for a flat top. I was not sure they would work so I bought NCR 18650PF 2900mAh Button tops!! Needless to say they work!

As far as using these kind of batteries as it relates to the S200C2vn specifically. I have run this light several times on MAX for 30+ minutes w/ no issue in regards to heat build up. It barely got warm. this is w/ temps. b/w 66F and 73F. :thumbsup:

I credit that to Vihns heat sinking and the XPG2 Emitter.:twothumbs

I walk Capo twice/day, Seven days/week,,,averaging seven miles/day..I am in decent shape for a soon to be 54 year old!!!lol! 

To my point! I feel fortunate to have many great lights[Eight Vinh lights],,When I use this light and his others, i say to myself, "I could use this light every night and be happy!  **


----------



## Patt (May 20, 2014)

Capolini said:


> A few other things I forgot to mention.
> 
> I have NCR 18650PF 2900mAh [Flat tops] and they work. They do have a small button for a flat top. I was not sure they would work so I bought NCR 18650PF 2900mAh Button tops!! Needless to say they work!
> 
> As far as using these kind of batteries as it relates to the S200C2vn specifically. I have run this light several times on MAX for 30+ minutes w/ no issue in regards to heat build up. It barely got warm. this is w/ temps. b/w 66F and 73F. :thumbsup:



*
They're Panasonic...(best brand for batterie-cells) and these have 10A max. discharge capacity...+ Button-Tops..and more than enough power for the S200C2vn...(what could you wish more for your flashlight?.. Capo.. lol^^ *:thumbsup:

*I'm waiting on my new..."Samsung 25R" cells...real curious..can't wait to test them in my S200C2vn... *:rock:


----------



## Capolini (May 20, 2014)

Patt said:


> *
> They're Panasonic...(best brand for batterie-cells) and these have 10A max. discharge capacity...+ Button-Tops..and more than enough power for the S200C2vn...(what could you wish more for your flashlight?.. Capo.. lol^^ *:thumbsup:



Nothing Patt!! 

Awesome torch and good batteries,,,,I guess I could hope for good weather ALL the time!! lol! :twothumbs

**


----------



## ven (May 20, 2014)

Awesome review selfbuilt :twothumbs,well done vinh on another amazing light :twothumbs


----------



## Jdubs (May 20, 2014)

Another awesome review. Thanks, SB. Waiting for your reviews of vn54 flashlights (the two so far) has caused me to be more restless than with any other flashlight review.


----------



## jonwkng (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for another great review, *selfbuilt*! Love the beamshot comparison GIFs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack (May 21, 2014)

Same here. 20r work perfectly. 
Great to know the numbers  
Thanks sb, thanks Vinh.


----------



## blackFFM (May 21, 2014)

This is an awesome mod. Too bad I don't like the design of the s200cs.
[h=2][/h]


----------



## TEEJ (May 21, 2014)

SB - Great Job As Usual Sir!

I really appreciate that you tried different cell combinations, and, revealed what a difference each would make, that's really useful info.

:rock:


----------



## selfbuilt (May 21, 2014)

CUL8R said:


> I agree. Mine has run flawlessy on Sony VTC5's and Samsung 20R's. No extenders or mod required, and much brighter then most protected cells.





Tmack said:


> Same here. 20r work perfectly.


I only have two Samsung 20R cells at the moment - and both require one rare earth magnet to work. In one case, I was getting intermittent contact issues, so I doubled-up on that one. I can only assume there is some variability here in the size or depth of the positive contact of the cell, or on the plastic disc in the head of the S200C2 (i.e., mine has a slight plastic lip, so I can see why the wide button of the 20R is right at the limit of what may work). 

I have another four 20R cells en route to me. Should be here any day now, which will help settle where the source of variability is (I'm guessing it's in the head). If so, an exacto knife would remedy that problem. . I'll update the review when they arrive.



Capolini said:


> I have NCR 18650PF 2900mAh [Flat tops] and they work. They do have a small button for a flat top. I was not sure they would work so I bought NCR 18650PF 2900mAh Button tops!! Needless to say they work!


I've order a set of PFs as well (with small button top), so we'll see how they do. Given the speed of mail these days, it will likely be a month before they get here.



TEEJ said:


> I really appreciate that you tried different cell combinations, and, revealed what a difference each would make, that's really useful info.


Yes, this one case where it makes a big difference. I don't normally report on IMR cells, since the difference in most lights is marginal. Once I get the remaining 20Rs in, I'll give them a try in the TK61vn as well, just to compare.


----------



## TEEJ (May 21, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> I only have two Samsung 20R cells at the moment - and both require one rare earth magnet to work. In one case, I was getting intermittent contact issues, so I doubled-up on that one. I can only assume there is some variability here in the size or depth of the positive contact of the cell, or on the plastic disc in the head of the S200C2 (i.e., mine has a slight plastic lip, so I can see why the wide button of the 20R is right at the limit of what may work).
> 
> I have another four 20R cells en route to me. Should be here any day now, which will help settle where the source of variability is (I'm guessing it's in the head). If so, an exacto knife would remedy that problem. . I'll update the review when they arrive.
> 
> ...





Well, it IS nice to see that the $ sent to your battery fund is being put to great use!

For any one who has NOT donated to SB's fund, THIS is an example of WHY that's a great idea!

:twothumbs

(Its in SB's Sig line)


----------



## Capolini (May 21, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Well, it IS nice to see that the $ sent to your battery fund is being put to great use!
> 
> For any one who has NOT donated to SB's fund, THIS is an example of WHY that's a great idea!
> 
> ...




*+1__________

****I just gave him another donation. The reason I say this is because if I can do it, so can you. I am only working part time........and that may end. This is important as a whole and as "Teej" said to be able to test IMR batteries so we know their additional output when used in Vinhs lights! :thumbsup:

I wanted to leave a message w/ payment but was not able to!! 

**T**he message to SB would be that there are conditions for this donation!!! This will be for IMR batteries for upcoming Vinh lights to be tested!!!


:-**)*


----------



## bonhomme (May 21, 2014)

Hello, i am also working on a dedomed xpg2 S200C2 with modded circuitboard , and with the help of VINH i mannaged to have 5700lux at 4meter = +-92.000lux at 1meter.
Only tested on a protected cell. Waiting for a IMR.
I only want to know i you (selbuild) measure at 1 meter or further, because at 1 meter i only have +-70.000lux?
Thanks Marc


----------



## TEEJ (May 21, 2014)

bonhomme said:


> Hello, i am also working on a dedomed xpg2 S200C2 with modded circuitboard , and with the help of VINH i mannaged to have 5700lux at 4meter = +-92.000lux at 1meter.
> Only tested on a protected cell. Waiting for a IMR.
> I only want to know i you (selbuild) measure at 1 meter or further, because at 1 meter i only have +-70.000lux?
> Thanks Marc



You need to measure from further away to get a more representative number....as at closer ranges, the beam is not fully formed on many strong throwers. The ANSI spec is at 10 meters for example.

Some lights need even more than that.



Notice that your 1 meter lux works out to a lower cd than your 4 meter lux reading...and, that relationship would continue, _with the lux dropping but the cd rising_ until it represented the full range of the beam.

*At that point, the cd would remain the same* even as the distance increased and lux dropped as per the inverse square law.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 21, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Well, it IS nice to see that the $ sent to your battery fund is being put to great use!
> (Its in SB's Sig line)


Indeed, just my battery purchases are extensive (especially for rechargeables). To maintain consistency, for output/runtime testing I typically discard cells between ~40-50 cycles (or ~6 months, whichever comes first). For my core AW 18650s, I have typically been going through >25 cells a year (although that number is starting to go up significantly with all the multi-cell lights I've been doing). When you throw in NiMH, primaries, high drain cells, etc., it does add up quickly. And of course, replacement equipment, licenses, etc.

FYI, I do keep the older cells around for awhile afterwards, but just for doing the repeated beamshot photos. Given that I often take >20 lights with me when I head out for the outdoor shots (for the repeated comparisons), that's a lot of cells to pre-charge to 4.2V and load into each light ahead of time. After awhile though, they are off to the recycling center (with my typical bucket of spent primaries). I do get some funny looks when I drop those off. 



Capolini said:


> I just gave him another donation. ... I wanted to leave a message w/ payment but was not able to!!
> The message to SB would be that there are conditions for this donation!!! This will be for IMR batteries for upcoming Vinh lights to be tested!!!


Thanks for the donation. 

I'm limited by the "payment" form Paypal provides, but you can always put any special requests in the "shipping instructions" box. 

In any case, I always follow up every donation with an e-mail thank you, so that's another opportunity. 



bonhomme said:


> I only want to know i you (selbuild) measure at 1 meter or further, because at 1 meter i only have +-70.000lux?
> Thanks Marc





TEEJ said:


> You need to measure from further away to get a more representative number....as at closer ranges, the beam is not fully formed on many strong throwers. The ANSI spec is at 10 meters for example.


Yes, all my beam measures are done under ANSI testing conditions, which is 10m. For a light like the S200C2vn, anything less will definitely give you invalid (and low) measures.


----------



## bonhomme (May 21, 2014)

Thanks TEEJ , i get it that i have to measure at greater distance to have a accurate test. But i want to know at what distance selfbuild measure to have the 122.000lux reading?
(Because my led is getting +-4 amps instead of 4.5 amps in the vinh modded s200c2)
Thanks Marc

Sorry, i was to late with my question, selfbuild already anserd.
Thanks

Update: just measured 1600 at 8meters (not more place here)= 102.000lux (getting there!!!)


----------



## MichaelW (May 21, 2014)

It's like someone brought a laser to a blunderbuss fight.

I though the reason EagleTac elected to not offer a tailcap lockout was the high power. 10+ watts for the S200C2 / T200C2 when in TurboBoost, and there is potential for melted aluminum if there is marginal contact from a non-fully tightened cap/retention ring, etc.
Plus a more robust platform, if you want to prevent inadvertent activation, take out the cell(s).


----------



## selfbuilt (May 21, 2014)

My additional Samsung 20R cells arrived today, and none of them activate in my S200C2 without a magnet. This makes it pretty clear to me that the issue is the physical protection feature on the contact disc in the head of the light. Depending on tolerances, your sample may or may not take these cells without modification.



MichaelW said:


> I though the reason EagleTac elected to not offer a tailcap lockout was the high power.


Well, the G25C2 Mark I had anodized threads, and the Mark II version did not (without much difference in the circuit).


----------



## MichaelW (May 22, 2014)

Well, if it isn't because of _ure_ire's overly grandiose patent claim, then I guess it can be thought of as cost cutting, and/or an attempt at upselling.


----------



## TEEJ (May 22, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> Well, if it isn't because of _ure_ire's overly grandiose patent claim, then I guess it can be thought of as cost cutting, and/or an attempt at upselling.



As including a contact disk would not fit into the cost cutting paradigm, the Sure solution would be patent related.


----------



## Snellvillegalighter (May 23, 2014)

Little beast! Thanks for the review


----------



## blah9 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for the review!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 23, 2014)

Selfbuilt any guess as to how much lumens and lux his dedomed XML2 might produce comparatively?

Does anyone know if Vinh drives the XML2 harder than the XPG2? (ie more amps albeit possibly a lower % driven over reccomended drive level?)
If so, am I correct in assuming that would make using IMR/INR batteries more important for maximum performance?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 23, 2014)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Selfbuilt any guess as to how much lumens and lux his dedomed XML2 might produce comparatively?
> Does anyone know if Vinh drives the XML2 harder than the XPG2? (ie more amps albeit possibly a lower % driven over reccomended drive level?)
> If so, am I correct in assuming that would make using IMR/INR batteries more important for maximum performance?


Hard to say (in part for the reason you point out - I don't know if there is a drive level difference). It's bound to be somewhere between my dedomed XP-G2 and my stock G25C2/TX25C2 with XM-L2 - but where exactly in-between I can't say.

I would agree though that IMR/INR are probably a good idea for the XM-L2 Vinh version (assuming it is driven harder than stock).


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 28, 2014)

> It's bound to be somewhere between my dedomed XP-G2 and my stock G25C2/TX25C2 with XM-L2 - but where exactly in-between I can't say.



Somewhere between 20,000 & 137,000 lux? You're probably not wrong there!


----------



## Alex1234 (Sep 1, 2014)

Vinhs direct drive dedomed xml2 s200c2vn does 154k lux measured by jmpaul320. Thats insane


----------



## ftl1951 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for such a great review. I was trying to decide where to start with a modified light and this really helped me a lot. I am a fan of smaller high output lights and this certainly seems like a powerhouse in a nice little package. Is there a preferred IMR mAh rating to get the most out of this type of mod? Thanks again for your great reviews.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 15, 2015)

ftl1951 said:


> Is there a preferred IMR mAh rating to get the most out of this type of mod? Thanks again for your great reviews.


Vinh can provide some guidance, but anything with a >10A rating should be fine. I'm a fan of the Panasonic NCR18650PF, but the Samsung INR 20R are also great.


----------



## ftl1951 (Mar 15, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Vinh can provide some guidance, but anything with a >10A rating should be fine. I'm a fan of the Panasonic NCR18650PF, but the Samsung INR 20R are also great.



I am getting a couple of his suggested batteries and a couple others that fit the description. Thanks for the input. Are you going to do a review,of his M25c2vn? Thanks again!


----------



## ftl1951 (Mar 18, 2015)

I got this little light today and it is absolutely unbelievable! Your review was spot on about how powerful it is and helped me make my decision. It is really terrific that you provide such a great service and a resource for people to use and I will be making a donation to the battery fund very soon! Thanks for all your work!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 18, 2015)

ftl1951 said:


> I got this little light today and it is absolutely unbelievable! Your review was spot on about how powerful it is and helped me make my decision. It is really terrific that you provide such a great service and a resource for people to use and I will be making a donation to the battery fund very soon! Thanks for all your work!


Thanks for that, I am glad the review helped you.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a S200C2,and I like it very much,but it lacks strobe mode,something that I want,to have it for self defense.
The modded light by Vinh,has the missing strobe mode?


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 30, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I have a S200C2,and I like it very much,but it lacks strobe mode,something that I want,to have it for self defense.
> The modded light by Vinh,has the missing strobe mode?


No, the modded tested here light didn't have strobe. You would need to check with Vinh if that is still the case (and if he even still does this mod).


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 31, 2016)

its missing the rubber tail boot that allows it to tailstand. I have the XP-L HI S200C2 and put one on it fits perfect feels better in the hand. Amazing upgrade. I thought my stock XP-L HI unit could throw wow....


----------



## ike1985 (May 7, 2020)

Has anyone pool it an SBT90 in this?


----------



## dotCPF (May 8, 2020)

ike1985 said:


> Has anyone pool it an SBT90 in this?




Vinh has yes. Hes got them on his site. Also great in the G25C2


----------



## 1313 (May 8, 2020)

Here is one from Vinh about a month ago. It is a monster.


----------

